# Extracting the sprites from a picture of Mario's World 1-1



## Travis86 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a picture of World 1-1 from Super Mario Bros. As you may know, it is composed of 16x16 squares (called "sprites"). I want to break it into squares and re-create it using a few pictures in an HTML table. The image is made of 2,968 tiles (212 x 14). The image is 3394x224 pixels.

This may sound easy, but but I've been working on it for several hours, and I still can't get it. The plan was to break it into slices and iterate the slices into HTML. Then check the MD5 signature of the images to find out which ones are identical. The MD5 stuff might work. The slices don't work. Photoshop Will only let you divide a slice into 50 smaller slices. To break it into 212 slices, I broke it into thirds, then into 1/35ths, plus the two columns at the end (212 = 35 * 3 + 2). But doing it this way made them all get out of order.

I tried with Illustrator, but it only lets you break it into 5 slices.

Does anyone have any idea how I can do this?

Thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 3, 2007)

First thing, this image is most likely protected by copyright. Why are you trying to use their artwork??


----------

